# Make it stop! or Will Spring get here already?



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Good grief! We got 32 inches of snow Dec 19-20. Almost a foot of snow last weekend, about 3 inches Tuesday and now NOAA has upgraded this weekend's storm to a possible 20-30 inches! Kindle is charged and ready for anything!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Have snow plow, will travel........................



I just couldn't take what you go through....  I'd have to move South..............


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

That's why we are here, but didn't move from that far north, just Dallas but DH lived in Chicago for awhile    Although we did have 9 inches of rain in 4 days this week


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm actually kind of annoyed. I'm in Vermont and all the storms keep passing to our south. We have nothing but a dusting and are expecting nothing from this storm. Why is it that the people who want snow don't get it, and the people who don't, do? It's just not right for New Jersey to have more snow than Vermont.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

It's fine by me.  I live in Albany, NY, and hate snow.
Paula


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in northern IN and it's passing us by too, except for a couple of inches. When they first mentioned it this week they said it could bring us up to 15 inches and I was excited. I like one big snowstorm a year, and then usually after that I'm ready for it to be done. This year we have only received a couple inches at a time. You can tell it's been a slow year for snow here when the kids have only missed 2 days so far...usually by this time we are approaching a week or more of snow days.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

WE are getting snow too, but not that much


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

You know -- them folks up in Vancouver sure wish they had some snow -- Winter Olympics start in a week or so and NO SNOW -- or at least not enough!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sure many of us in Maryland would be happy to ship most of this snow to Canada for the Olympics.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm sure many of us in Maryland would be happy to ship most of this snow to Canada for the Olympics.


And Virginia  Our last big winter season was 1995-96. The news said we just need 18.5 inches to beat that record - and we'd probably get that in this storm. More snow expected Tuesday. 

I'd move to Florida only they've had flurries recently as well.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The road in front of my house is covered now.  
deb


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

drenee said:


> The road in front of my house is covered now.
> deb


Thanks for rubbing it in.. Nice and sunny here.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

It's clear and 51 for the moment in Seattle.  We'll probably get a little rain later on, but no snow.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

mom133d said:


> Good grief! We got 32 inches of snow Dec 19-20. Almost a foot of snow last weekend, about 3 inches Tuesday and now NOAA has upgraded this weekend's storm to a possible 20-30 inches! Kindle is charged and ready for anything!


Our totals aren't quite that high: we got just over a foot in the Dec storm & again last weekend. And we are looking at 12-18 inches this weekend.



Dana said:


> I just couldn't take what you go through....  I'd have to move South..............


I thought I did move South - can't tell from this weather. ! I grew up in Cleveland, OH & then spent six years in New England. At least up there they had equipment to deal with the snow. The plan here is for it to just melt by itself on the side streets. Lots of fun with the hilly terrain. They actually made one pass of all the residential streets in Dec & blew the snow removal budget for the year.

I like snow, but I have had enough this year also...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in.. Nice and sunny here.


Um, thank YOU for rubbing it in! It's been snowing hard since this morning, at least 4-5" already in central Ohio. You can have it!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you're going to get clobbered again......I'm also in NY State and can't say that I miss the storms either.  Haven't had to use our snow blower yet this winter, knock on wood   Stay safe and warm!


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess I'm surprised how many people hate snow. In addition to wanting to go sledding, cross-country skiing, downhill skiing, and snowshoeing, I just think it's so darn pretty. Even if you don't want to go out in it, I love sitting on the couch, reading, cup of tea, kitties on my lap, watching the snow fall. Sure, somedays I have to drive to or home from work in it, but I leave some extra time, take it easy, and they do a fine job keeping the roads fairly clear here. What's not to love?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just drove to the street above me to meet my DF to give him some dinner for the next couple of days.  He'll be staying in Pittsburgh instead of trying to make it home in the morning.  We have a little more than an inch of wet snow.  
I had no problems.  There's a couple of smallish hills to manuever.  I've been back about 3 minutes, look out the front window and see a woman in an SUV do a 180 and take out the neighbors mailbox.  
She had to have been going too fast.  I went out and checked on her.  She's fine.  Shaken but fine.
deb


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

drenee said:


> I've been back about 3 minutes, look out the front window and see a woman in an SUV do a 180 and take out the neighbors mailbox.
> She had to have been going too fast. I went out and checked on her. She's fine. Shaken but fine.
> deb


OK.... so THIS is why so many of you hate snow - some people have no clue how to drive in it...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

EXACTLY!!!!!  Common sense says to slow down on a grade when it's snow covered.  
deb


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

These guys seem to do OK on a grade (local maple sugarer, and my husband, on trails behind our home - not THIS year, I might add...):


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I like snow when it is somewhere that I can go visit and enjoy when I'm in the mood. I grew up in Las Vegas and we would go up to the mountains to play in the snow. I don't like shoveling it, driving in it or dealing with it. 

That being said, the last report I read says 20-30" or more.... Lovely. That's just obscene.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm thinking we might be able to get a chat session going this evening since those of us in the vicinity of the east coast will be staying in tonight.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> I'm thinking we might be able to get a chat session going this evening since those of us in the vicinity of the east coast will be staying in tonight.
> deb


I'll be there if my Internet cable doesn't get cut.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lynninva said:


> I grew up in Cleveland, OH & then spent six years in New England. *At least up there they had equipment to deal with the snow.*


They have the equipment and the know-how. I also feel that they've gotten much more pro-active in preparing for snow: cancelling school, putting parking bans in place, etc., to keep people off the street and keep parking lots empty. That way, the snowplowers can get in, do their job and then when the snow stops, they do a final clean up and we can all get out and about and drive safely.

I agree with Cathy that it is pretty and nothing is nicer than to sit and watch the snow in a cozy kitchen with Kindle at hand.

The only part I hate is that we have a gravel driveway and so my husband refuses to buy a snow blower (it throws all the rocks around). So, it is a ton of work shoveling and clearing our driveway. Although this year, our neighbor, who has a snowplow on his truck, has been coming over and plowing it much more than he ever has before, which is nice.

L


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

vermontcathy said:


> OK.... so THIS is why so many of you hate snow - some people have no clue how to drive in it...


And the farther into the south you go, the worse people are about learning to drive in it. We've been in Arkansas 32 years; it has snowed more years (multiple times a year) than not since we've been here. Yet people keep saying, well, it doesn't snow often enough for me to learn how to drive in it. It also never seems to enter their mind that they need to slow down.

Okay, rant is over.

On the other hand, if I don't have to get out in it, the power stays on, I have plenty of reading material (the Kindle improved that situation), then I love to sit with a cup of tea, a good book, and watch it snow.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

loonlover said:


> And the farther into the south you go, the worse people are about learning to drive in it. We've been in Arkansas 32 years; it has snowed more years (multiple times a year) than not since we've been here. Yet people keep saying, well, it doesn't snow often enough for me to learn how to drive in it. It also never seems to enter their mind that they need to slow down.
> 
> Okay, rant is over.
> 
> On the other hand, if I don't have to get out in it, the power stays on, I have plenty of reading material (the Kindle improved that situation), then I love to sit with a cup of tea, a good book, and watch it snow.


Ah, my sentiments exactly!~ BTW vermontcathy....I would gladly give you the snow we are expecting in New Jersey. =)
It started out at 4-8 inches, been upgraded to 6-12 inches.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We've probably got about 4 inches and counting.  Possibly not quite so much on the roads as they were warmer and it didn't start really sticking there for a while.  People mostly left work by noonish, if they went in at all so people really are not on the roads. . .they are showing pictures of downtown DC, National Airport, and the Tysons Corner area. .. . .things are looking pretty deserted for a Friday night!

There's not a snow blower to be found, according to our friends from Springfield who thought to buy one Wednesday night, but apparently there is an adequate supply of snow shovels and ice melt. . . . .

On our street all the neighbors have put their cars in driveways which is good.  With luck, when the plow comes down -- it's a dead end -- they'll turn around and actually plow a second lane! 

They are saying the worst is yet to come and this storm could become something like 9th biggest ever and make this winter the second snowiest. . . . . .


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love snow.  We may not be getting that much here in NYC with this one.  I just don't like how dirty it gets beginning the next day.  I used to love going to Central Park the day after a big snow.  

I've heard that rain is very bad in LA, because people don't know how to drive in it and also because of mud.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I'm near Annapolis, MD - Kent Island and it is really coming down!  The real problem comes when we have to take Shelby (our Greyhound) out and you can't even open the door.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

We are still waiting for ours to start. Snow blower is having a tire filled as I type this then it should be good to go.

Grocery shopping done yesterday. As I passed the toilet paper, I chuckled thinking of Luvmy4brats thread last week. Jersey is just like MD I guess because there wasn't a whole lot left on the shelf!! lol I just get such a kick out of the mad rush when snow is predicted, people act like they aren't going to be able to get out of the house for a month or something!   

Now all that's left to do is wait for it's arrival, then curl up and READ!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Adele said:


> I'm near Annapolis, MD - Kent Island and it is really coming down! The real problem comes when we have to take Shelby (our Greyhound) out and you can't even open the door.


And our greyhound (now, sadly, passed) Jessie used to hate the snow. She'd give us this look, "My poor delicate little paws..."

L


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Grocery shopping done yesterday. As I passed the toilet paper, I chuckled thinking of Luvmy4brats thread last week. Jersey is just like MD I guess because there wasn't a whole lot left on the shelf!! lol I just get such a kick out of the mad rush when snow is predicted, people act like they aren't going to be able to get out of the house for a month or something!


I braved the grocery store last night & heard some 20ish guys comment "Oh,we need to toilet tissue" as they got near that aisle. I smiled & thought about Luv's comments, also.

Our stores were crazy, but it had reached the point that I had to buy some real food. My college student DS lives at home & I have to fix meals for him on a semi-regular basis. Fixed a big pot of chili & corn muffins tonight - it really hit the spot. And lots of leftovers...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They had some pictures on the early evening local news of grocery stores whose shelves were pretty much completely empty of many foods. . . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

*sigh*

I braved the hordes at the grocery store this morning (between the pending snow and Super Bowl Sunday, _everybody_ was there). I was decently stocked up so did not really have to go, but I wanted to get some ingredients to make some chili, as I'd just received my spice order. This time I got everything on my list, except I forgot to put the tomato paste & tomatoes on the list.

I guess I'll be waiting until next week to make chili, as I couldn't make myself deal with that zoo twice in one day. 

*sigh*


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

We have a couple of inches here at least. It's been snowing since mid-morning. I was sent home from work at lunch time because I have a long commute. DH is supposed to work in the morning, but if it is still a "snow emergency", he won't have to go. Hope everyone is keeping warm.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

this is hilarious!


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

So far we've had about 6 inches here in Columbus, OH.  They're saying 8 - 12 by morning.  Oh well. At least I don't have to fight traffic to get to work tomorrow.  All I need to do is get to the grocery tomorrow to lay in Super Bowl goodies.  (We have sufficient TP. lol)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so happy to see that y'all think of me when seeing toilet paper now. I'm not quite sure that's a good thing though...


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Heather,

Having raised 2 boys, I can relate to some of your challenges.  I used to buy three gallons of milk every week and tell them that was it!  It usually lasted about 3 days if I was lucky.  Well, at least they're strong and healthy men now, even if they only had milk 3 days a week. lol.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We don't go through it quite that fast, but it seems it's been more than normal lately. I've got 3 gallons in the fridge now. It should last us for a week... Hopefully. 

On another note, my Internet cable was just cut by the snow plow (yes, it's still over the road) thank goodness I have my iPhone and we now have 3G out here. (I think the 3G is actually faster...)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


>


And I'm just about in the middle of the "totally screwed" bubble. Current forecast is 12-20 inches, up to 35mph winds.

PS: Accumulation prediction for the next 24 hours:


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


>


That bubble comes right up to NYC, but we are not going to get much. How can north Jersey get so much, but we won't?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

On second look, I see that most of north Jersey is outside the bubble.  My home town is in it on the Jersey Shore (Monmouth County).  If anyone here is there, let me know what happens.  Usually there isn't as much snow by the ocean.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just woke up to discover we have no power. I'll do my best to keep everyone updated.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

NogDog said:


> And I'm just about in the middle of the "totally screwed" bubble. Current forecast is 12-20 inches, up to 35mph winds.


I'm towards the bottom of teh totally screwed and we did hit the liquor store Thursday.  Looks like we're back down to 24 inches.



> PS: Accumulation prediction for the next 24 hours:


I'm completely in the purple area - central VA.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just woke up to discover we have no power. I'll do my best to keep everyone updated.


Hopefully you will be able to stay safe and keep warm. The power outages are the real downsides of these storms.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just woke up to discover we have no power. I'll do my best to keep everyone updated.


Sorry to hear this. When you wrote that the cable was out again this snow I felt bad, but no power to keep the 3g iphone charged (or anything else) is a problem.

There's snow so the fridge is NOT an issue (that's what the porch is for)

Hope you can stay warm.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

7:10am, I'd guess around 6"-8" so far, though it's hard to tell with the drifting. [Update: the TV morning news reports 12" accumulation for a town 1 mile east of me, so perhaps I was a bit conservative.]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We're in the 'totally screwed' bubble. . . .I was woken around 6 by a flash and a bang. . . . .I think a transformer blew somewhere nearby, thankfully not OUR street.  I did go out and put a stick in the mound on the deck.  It's at 23 inches and still falling, but that number could be somewhat inflated as there's been definite blowing around over night.

Subjectively, this seems like more than the storm in December.  Also, as Heather's very funny video pointed out, it started out as wet snow.  So there's a layer of ice under everything and the first batch of snow is the heavy wet kind.

Ed did pop home briefly yesterday mid day before it got too bad.  While home he brought me in some more firewood and noticed that freezing on marble creates a frictionless surface. . . .apparently Newton's Laws were operating quite fine.  He had to step on the edge of a marble tile to reach the wood pile.  He was fine as long as he stood still but if he shifted his weight even a little to one foot, the other one slid.  It's not a problem now as you can't even see the woodpile. 

Oh, and all the neighbors put their cars in driveways so the street is completely clear.  A plow did come down and make one pass. . .then turned at the dead end and made another. . . . .and left a nice little pile in the middle of the street.   But, that's not a problem now either as you can't hardly tell where the street is! . . . . .(yeah, there's a grammar issue with that phrase -- sue me. )


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

It's only 50 deg here and clear, but reading about all this snow is making me cold!  Better get some hot chocolate made


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

8:10 am- So far we have around 3-4 inches I'd guess. I live right on the northern edge of that totally screwed bubble.

It's supposed to snow until mid afternoon today here. Will update later.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm reading all this with the same envy vermontcathy is.  I'm in northern Utah and we're at something like 73% of normal for precip at this point in the water year.  It is snowing this morning, but probably won't amount to much.  So, with apologies to all of you in the totally screwed bubble, I'm getting a little vicarious snowstorm thrill from seeing your reports.  The weather video was hilarious!

(by the way NogDog, I've forgotten tomato paste so often that I finally just bought a dozen cans to have on hand)


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, I think we're done here. Snow stopped not long after my first post this morning. So much for the 6-12 inches! I'd guess we've gotten about 4. =)

Now if it would just quickly melt. 

Good luck to my kindle-neighbors South....I feel sorry for those of you that lost power. 

Stay in and keep warm!!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

We have over 20" on the ground right now, and they just said we'll be getting heavy snow from 2:00-7:00, and then lighter snow til midnight.  

Sure hope the Caps will be able to play tomorrow at noon...

I also wish Yogi had longer legs and less hair!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They played last night. . . .and won!. . . . .I'm sure they'll play as long as the Penguins can get to town. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ohhh.. . .just showed on the TV that one of the hangers for private jets out at Dulles collapsed. . . .well, partially, based on the pictures. . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's still coming down pretty good here. Still no power. We're all huddled up under piles on blankets trying to stay warm. We just finished shoveling the driveway. 

I can charge my phone in J's car, so were roatating which phone we put on the charger. I'm very glad I stocked up on bread and milk. We'll be eating a lot of cereal and sandwiches. I'd give anything for a gas stove right about now. 

I do have candles (electric ones) and plenty of batteries. My Kindle is charged (that's the important thing).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel for you Heather. . . . . .here's hoping you get your power back soon!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Looks like at least 20" out there now, and we're expecting maybe 3-4" more before it ends later this afternoon.



4Katie said:


> ...
> I also wish Yogi had longer legs and less hair!


Noggin has fairly long legs and short hair, but he still came in covered in a lot of snow earlier this morning. We'll try to get a couple photos when we go out later.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's still coming down pretty good here. Still no power. We're all huddled up under piles on blankets trying to stay warm. We just finished shoveling the driveway.
> 
> I can charge my phone in J's car, so were roatating which phone we put on the charger. I'm very glad I stocked up on bread and milk. We'll be eating a lot of cereal and sandwiches. I'd give anything for a gas stove right about now.
> 
> I do have candles (electric ones) and plenty of batteries. My Kindle is charged (that's the important thing).


Sounds like snuggle time - stay safe. Looking at the trees out here, it may just be a matter of time before we loose electricity as well.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

It seems to me like there is about a foot outside right now and it is still snowing, but not as hard as it was. When I took the pup out this morning, I made a path out to the back yard, but I'm leaving the rest of the shoveling for later. I think that the snow is supposed to be moving out of the area pretty soon.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ohhh.. . .just showed on the TV that one of the hangers for private jets out at Dulles collapsed. . . .well, partially, based on the pictures. . . . .


The whole thing eventually collapsed. Apparently other buildings have also.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They played last night. . . .and won!. . . . .I'm sure they'll play as long as the Penguins can get to town. . . . .


Indeed they did - 13 in a row!!! CSN had a great Eats, Shoots, and Leaves type headline on their website on Friday, when the Caps were getting ready to go for the 13th: Friday. The 13th?

*Rock the Red!!!*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

We're in a weird state here in NYC.  The southern boroughs, Staten Island mostly but also where I live in Brooklyn, got a few inches, but here in Manhattan there's nothing.  I had to trudge through slush to get to the subway to get to work, but got off the subway and there was nothing here..


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG - They've just updated our predicted snow totals to 24-40" +. Plus?!?!?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's still coming down pretty good here. Still no power. We're all huddled up under piles on blankets trying to stay warm. We just finished shoveling the driveway.
> 
> I can charge my phone in J's car, so were roatating which phone we put on the charger. I'm very glad I stocked up on bread and milk. We'll be eating a lot of cereal and sandwiches. I'd give anything for a gas stove right about now.
> 
> I do have candles (electric ones) and plenty of batteries. My Kindle is charged (that's the important thing).


Luvmy, are you in MD? My dh is supposed to fly out of NY tomorrow am into Dulles for meetings in Bethesda. He hasn't gotten word that his flight is cancelled yet.... I hope you all stay warm and safe.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Dulles is completely closed today; don't know about tomorrow yet.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Dulles is completely closed today; don't know about tomorrow yet.


Thanks 4Katie, guess we will just have to sit tight and wait. BTW, our almost 9 yr old is named Katie


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Luvmy, are you in MD? My dh is supposed to fly out of NY tomorrow am into Dulles for meetings in Bethesda. He hasn't gotten word that his flight is cancelled yet.... I hope you all stay warm and safe.


I am in Maryland. I'm over on the Eastern Shore near the southern part of Delaware. I
know the airports have cancelled everything for today, but don't know about tomorrow.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I am in Maryland. I'm over on the Eastern Shore near the southern part of Delaware. I
> know the airports have cancelled everything for today, but don't know about tomorrow.


Thank you Luvmy! Is the power outage widespread?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's still coming down pretty good here. Still no power. We're all huddled up under piles on blankets trying to stay warm. We just finished shoveling the driveway.
> 
> I can charge my phone in J's car, so were roatating which phone we put on the charger. I'm very glad I stocked up on bread and milk. We'll be eating a lot of cereal and sandwiches. I'd give anything for a gas stove right about now.
> 
> I do have candles (electric ones) and plenty of batteries. My Kindle is charged (that's the important thing).


Hope you don't have to put up with no heat for too long. Quite an adventure for the kids, I'm sure they will talk about it for years to come.

Do you have a gas grill? If so, can you get to it for cooking and heating water?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't count on flights coming in to any of the local airports before midday Sunday.  Though crews will undoubtedly be working overnight to clear runways after the snow stops around 9 to 10 tonight. . . . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The FAA website is stating that Dulles is scheduled to re-open at 6 tomorrow morning.  Of course, they are also only showing minimal delays at the other area airports....  so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wouldn't count on flights coming in to any of the local airports before midday Sunday. Though crews will undoubtedly be working overnight to clear runways after the snow stops around 9 to 10 tonight. . . . . .


Thanks Ann, I am secretly hoping that his flight gets cancelled.... I worry enough during good weather jet alone a blizzard.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

scarlet said:


> The FAA website is stating that Dulles is scheduled to re-open at 6 tomorrow morning. Of course, they are also only showing minimal delays at the other area airports.... so take it with a grain of salt.


Thanks, will do!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

During a stretch of a couple of years, we had three different power outages of 2-5 days each.  One of them was due to a severe windstorm in early June; it is definitely easier to take in warmer weather.  We got ice in the midst of the snow this weekend, so there are power outages in this area also.  

Whenever they call for extreme weather, especially the chance of ice, my storm preparation involves getting the laundry caught up. It takes precedence over hitting the grocery store for me.  We have gas hot water, so we can take hot showers in the cold house.  And now we have gas logs, so we should be able to keep a limited portion of the house warm.  But you still need layers of clothes & towels & blankets.

Hang in there Heather, I hope your power comes back soon.  Maybe you can turn this into a creative writing assignment for the kids:  what it was like to be without power and how I felt about the experience.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They just had a report on the local news . . . . . the rep from the Airports authority said they wouldn't really know when they'd be able to open until the snow stopped falling. . . .which is now supposed to be around 8 p.m. tonight. . . . . .

Also, apparently a church has collapsed in NE DC. . . no injuries, but the DC fire/ems guy says it's not the only structure that has collapsed.  Also lots of tree limbs down here and there and wires along with 'em.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

December 2008 I had to move out of my house as we were without power for 8 days.  Luckily I had a significant other at the time and I stayed at his house.  I otherwise would have had to sleep on the floor of my mom's three room apartment or in a house full of kids, dogs, babies, cats, and who knows what else, or a hotel.  Be careful Heather, it gets mighty cold mighty quick.  I stayed here a time or two overnight with no power, but it was uncomfortable and I had to keep piling on more and more and sleep on the couch where the fireplace is instead of my bed to keep warm.
Hoping you get relief soon.  The night time is really a drag.  I couldn't even read!  BK though.
Paula ny


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Glad to hear that there were no injuries.  Must be very heavy, wet snow.  Hope nothing else happens.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We bought a fire pit yesterday at Target. They had them clearanced out for $20. We also grabbed a bag of charcoal and I had 1-2 fire logs in the pantry. We joking talked about setting it up in the garage to make smores with the kids. Well, it was probably the best thing we bought yesterday. We're in the garage (with the door open) and we've got a nice fire going. We've made soup and hot chocolate and the smores will be made shortly. The kids are having a blast. I'm trying not to have an anxiety attack. 

I'm very grateful I have you guys to help keep me sane.  

As soon as I can, I'll post pictures.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, my cable and internet were gone for a few hours, but are back up for now.  I went out back and measured and we have about 20 inches.  
At about 10 minutes till 11 this morning DF's sisters called to say that the power was out and they were all going to pile into DF's house because he has a wood burner and they can at least stay warm.  I haven't heard from them again so I'm assuming they're still without power.  Which is kind of funny because they all begged me to come out there yesterday.  And now I'm the one that hasn't lost power today.  
The snow stopped a couple of hours ago and the sun is shining really bright.  All of the neighbors aretrying to shovel out, but there's just no place to put all of the snow from the driveways.  Cars and trucks are going up and down my street pretty regularly.  I haven't seen a DOT truck since last night and the street is still pretty snow covered.  
deb


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

By the way, on top of the 2 feet or so of snow today in the Philly area, early predictions for the middle of the coming week is another mere (  ) 5-8 inches.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think that the storm is over here. I can see blue sky and not a flake in sight.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mike (kreelanwarrior) & Jan just lost power a bit ago. 

Mine is starting to go off and on. Hopefully it will be up and running soon.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Things are easing up here now, looks to be about over.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Our power is back on. Fingers crossed it stays on. 

Snow is coming down pretty good still. We've gotten 10" since 9 am. I think we're close to 30" since yesterday afternoon. Looks like we still have a few hours to
go. 

As soon as I thaw out, I'll get some pictures up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Snow still falling here. . .but not as heavily.  There's nearly 29 inches on the deck.

And, yes, the weather guy just broke the news that the system due to come through mid week could be another snow/sleet event of 3 to 5 inches.

Since December we've had 22 + 6 + 5 + 29 inches of snow. . . .that adds up to over 5 feet.  Geez!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My son called a little bit ago.  He was quite disgusted that they got no snow.  They were only predicting a few inches which in northern NJ is no big deal. . . but he said folks were going crazy on Friday when he went to the grocery store just to pick up a few things.  And then. . . .after all that. . . .nothing.

He was pleased to see the pictures I sent him of our house.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

So, here I am stuck in the house all day...might as well get some chores done, right?

- Number of loads of laundry done: 0.
- Number of dirty dishes in the sink that have been washed: 0.
- Number of rooms vacuumed: 0.
- That satisfied feeling of knowing I've completely wasted the day: priceless.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's still coming down pretty good here. Still no power. We're all huddled up under piles on blankets trying to stay warm. We just finished shoveling the driveway.
> 
> I can charge my phone in J's car, so were roatating which phone we put on the charger. I'm very glad I stocked up on bread and milk. We'll be eating a lot of cereal and sandwiches. I'd give anything for a gas stove right about now.
> 
> I do have candles (electric ones) and plenty of batteries. My Kindle is charged (that's the important thing).


I will build you a list of "camping gear" that would come in very handy in this situation. 1) 20# propane tank, 2) Tree tap, 3) Catalytic heater, 4) Long hose, 5) Flourescent Lantern

Now you can be safe and warm and go camping in the living room.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, we topped out between 28 and 29 inches.  I guess I'd best go start clearing things off. . . . .sigh!. . . . .I'll check in later!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

NogDog said:


> So, here I am stuck in the house all day...might as well get some chores done, right?
> 
> - Number of loads of laundry done: 0.
> - Number of dirty dishes in the sink that have been washed: 0.
> ...


Could become my new philosophy of life. Good one NogDog!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> I will build you a list of "camping gear" that would come in very handy in this situation. 1) 20# propane tank, 2) Tree tap, 3) Catalytic heater, 4) Long hose, 5) Flourescent Lantern
> 
> Now you can be safe and warm and go camping in the living room.


lol! Thanks. Shortly after I posted that, J put together the firepit we got right before the storm. We had ourselves a nice fire going and did some campfire cooking in the confines of our garage. It was loads of fun.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay.  Just spent about an hour shoveling.  Cleared the porch and the walk way to the drive.  I can now get into my car.  But unless a magic snow fairy comes along and clears the driveway and street I can't go anywhere in it.   I'm taking a break and will go back out in a little bit. . . . .the top foot is pretty light and fluffy, but the bottom foot is dense and heavy.  Not rock hard, but it clumps really well so you have to sort of break it up before scooping it out.  Seems like it'd be great for snow construction of all types. . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay. . . . .that was about 45 minutes.  This hard work stuff is for the birds.

Oddly, I'm not that tired. . . .do want to take a break but don't feel like I just can't go on.  BUT my hands hurt!  I was going to open a fresh bottle of gatorade to drink and I didn't have the grip/strength to do it.  So I just made some crystal lite instead. . . . .Does OXO make "good grips" snow shovels?  

So the foot of space between the car and the garage door is clear as well as all the way down one side of the car and just past the front wheels on the other.  My problem is becoming that there's no where to throw the snow I scoop away except into the fresh snow I haven't gotten yet.  That seems counter productive but I can't fling it over the 6 foot piles! 

No sign of a snow plow. . . . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

these were taken this morning. The kids are building forts and tunnels. The mailbox is my neighbor's. It gives a good idea how high the snow is (2.5 feet)

















and a couple pictures of our campout yesterday...
















Hubby, oldest daughter and I are taking turns shoveling The driveway today. We had 2 shovels, but *someone* who shall remain nameless ran over one with the van last week  and crushed the handle. (it was an accident, really)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

@ Ann:

Shoveling in several shorter sessions is a good idea: less strain on the heart and body, plus you're less likely to get anxious and sloppy, lifting and tossing with your back instead of your legs while trying to do so with too large a load on each shovel.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'kay. . . . .that was about 45 minutes. This hard work stuff is for the birds.
> 
> Oddly, I'm not that tired. . . .do want to take a break but don't feel like I just can't go on. BUT my hands hurt! I was going to open a fresh bottle of gatorade to drink and I didn't have the grip/strength to do it. So I just made some crystal lite instead. . . . .Does OXO make "good grips" snow shovels?
> 
> ...


VDOT will be using front-end-loaders to move the snow they've plowed. I have no idea where they'll be able to put it. They also say they won't get into the neighborhoods until at least tomorrow - but my cul-de-sac has already been plowed.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A couple day after pics:

Much better for going potty now:










Those 3 evergreens are normally about twice as tall as they are wide:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a picture of my house from the road 









we did shovel the drive twice yesterday, so we don't have nearly as much to do today. Here's a picture of my mailbox. I better dig it out or I won't be getting any mail this week


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann, one of the reasons I decided to shovel mine drive out yesterday was because I was afraid of the bottom layer starting to melt and ice up with all of the sun we had yesterday afternoon.  
Of course, I had a lot of help from my neighbors.  
Now there's a person outside scooping up all of those big piles we made with a bobcat (I think that's what it is.)  
I figured someone would come back and do something like that, but I was afraid to wait just in case they couldn't make it back out.  
There's still only about one and a half lanes cleared on my street.  

DF made it to his house this morning.  Said when he got about 3 miles from the interstate it looked like a tornado had hit with all of the trees down.  The National Guard has been called in to our county, and three others here in northern WV.  
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a picture of my house from the road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice snow drifts


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just back in from my third shoveling session. . . .this time I did two shovels wide from the back of the car down the driveway to meet up with the public sidewalk.  Then I did one shovel wide to meet up with where our left side neighbor had cleared their part of the public sidewalk.  That was actually the worst part as kids had tromped through and packed it down at the bottom.

My technique is to chop off a slice of the snow and then scoop and fling the loose stuff.  When I was done I put ice-melt down where I'd cleared so that it wouldn't re-freeze.  If I have energy again in an hour or two I'll go out and try to do more of the public sidewalk.

We do have a county employee who lives on the open end of the street. . .so they will plow up our dead end when they get to this neighborhood.  The doctor at the closed end walked out today down to his car he'd left at the bottom of the hill.  Said he'd bring the snowblower from his office back next time he came home.  Schools are already called closed for tomorrow. . . . .I'm hoping the Federal Government closes too but, regardless, I can't go to work if we don't get plowed.

The Caps ARE playing though! 

Oh, and, by the way, another 3 to 6 inches possible on Tuesday. . . . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann, I wish I could send one or two of the BRATs over to give you a hand. They've been going around the neighborhood helping clear driveways.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish we had some brats here . . . .but the neighborhood kids are all too young to be very helpful.

I've decided I'm done for the day. . . .the front walk is completely in shadow now so it actually feels pretty cold out there. . . . .DH will be home late tonight or first thing tomorrow with the snow blower. . . .so I think I'll let him finish it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the Federal Government is officially closed in the area tomorrow. . . .that's good, 'cause I wasn't going to be able to get into work anyway.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The Federal government is closed, so DH gets to stay home. I'm still waiting to hear from Loudoun County...



> Oh, and, by the way, another 3 to 6 inches possible on Tuesday. . . . . . .


And another storm on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think that I want to move to Florida.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hubby won't know until morning if he has to go to work tomorrow or not. I seriously doubt it though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I'm still waiting to hear from Loudoun County...


Schools are closed according to WTOP. . .doesn't say anything about county government.


> And another storm on Valentine's Day.


Really!? I hadn't heard that. . . . .In that case I have some more shoveling to do. . . .need to get to the wood pile 'cause what's already been brought in won't last that long. . . . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I think that I want to move to Florida.


One word: hurricanes.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh boy! Now they are calling for another storm this Tuesday into Wednesday. One model shows us in the 1 - 2 feet range, another model is showing 6 + inches depending on the track it takes. 

I haven't heard of any Valentines Day storm yet.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

NogDog said:


> One word: hurricanes.


Sigh. I suppose so. Nowhere is perfect, but some sun and warmth sound really good right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sigh.  Well, the channel 4 guy this morning is saying a potential 5 to 10 inches Tuesday night.

Pretty sure we'll have snow on our lawn until March. . . . . .


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Ann, I wish I could send one or two of the BRATs over to give you a hand. They've been going around the neighborhood helping clear driveways.


Heather we had some friends over to watch the game and I showed them your pictures and told them about the BRATS - they were all very favorably impressed with your kids. You are doing a terrific job!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sigh. Well, the channel 4 guy this morning is saying a potential 5 to 10 inches Tuesday night.


And now they say it's supposed to start early in the afternoon.

I'd heard about a 3rd storm on Valentine's Day, but no one's talking about it now. Thank goodness!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Heather we had some friends over to watch the game and I showed them your pictures and told them about the BRATS - they were all very favorably impressed with your kids. You are doing a terrific job!


thank you! I like to think they're pretty good and it always warms my heart when I hear that from other people.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, a plow came down our street around 7.  Did a good job. . . .Ed just left to go into the church. . .called from the edge of the neighborhood and said our street was the best condition of any he saw. . . .most only had one lane.  Folks on our street had put almost all vehicles in driveways so they were able to plow nearly curb to curb.  But the main road is clear. . . .so he decided to go ahead and take the chains off for the rest of the drive. . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Looks like some of the Midwest gets to share this next one with those of us in NJ and the rest of the Mid Atlantic.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. . . .I was just listening to the local forecast. . . . .my son in Bloomfield (near the Oranges in northern NJ) was disappointed they didn't get ANYTHING with this last storm. . . . .looks like they will with the next one. . . . .


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like Leslie will dodge this one too


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Whooo hoooo, only 1 to 3 for Albany.  Sorry mid Atlanticers' but you can keep it down there as far as I am concerned.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Our forecast is somewhere in the 7" range for the next one.  Any idea where the storm on the 14th is supposed to hit and what it'll bring?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Looks like Leslie will dodge this one too


I'm guessing Vancouver is upset they're missing it, too.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

6 inches today


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just saw the weather report. 10-18 inches here Tuesday/Wednesday with high winds. Peachy. 

Have I mentioned I hate snow?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> Our forecast is somewhere in the 7" range for the next one. Any idea where the storm on the 14th is supposed to hit and what it'll bring?


They seem to have backed off on that, saying it's going to be staying to the south. Now it's just a chance of snow showers on Monday. So far...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just saw the weather report. 10-18 inches here Tuesday/Wednesday with high winds. Peachy.
> 
> Have I mentioned I hate snow?


Yikes, that is not good news. Hope they're wrong for your sake.



4Katie said:


> They seem to have backed off on that, saying it's going to be staying to the south. Now it's just a chance of snow showers on Monday. So far...
> 
> Thanks, guess we'll just have to keep an eye on things.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just updating on Channel 4 here:  There's a line below which it says 4" - 8" of snow/sleet/rain and above which it says 8" - 12" of snow.  It extends from just south of DC to just north of Annapolis.  The "totally screwed" bubble -- 12" - 18" of snow -- is from Baltimore City north.  Beyond that, they show a chance of snow on Monday. . . . .


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Here in northern IN they are predicting 6-12", then very windy conditions creating blizzard-like conditions. Looks like the kids will probably be home for a couple of days!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in the totally screwed bubble this time!    (northwest NJ)

I'm with Luvmy4brats, I hate snow. (well, I like the first snowfall, then I'm done)

Spring Please?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm pretty much on the Dorchester/Caroline county line. Dorchester county says 4-8", Caroline county says 10-18". So I'll get somewhere in there. Hubby works in Anne Arundel county and that forecast is 10-20.. sigh. I've got to keep track of all of them.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I guess I shouldn't complain.  I live in the highlands of central Mexico where the weather is generally heaven on earth.  But we've had record-breaking rains during the dry season!  This must be climate change.  And, although it warms up to the upper 60's out in the sunshine, it's freezing in our house without heat.  It's never been this cold in February.  And just east of us (in the mountains closer to Mexico City) torrential rains and flooding and mudslides have left 20,000 people homeless and wiped out entire towns.  The Monarch Butterfly sanctuary is inaccessible.  I guess I shouldn't complain.  At least my house is safe and dry, if not warm.  A comforter and my Kindle = heaven.  (But I still wish it would warm up a bit.  I'm typing with gloves on.) Brrrrr.
Judith


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good News! Government is closed again!  No work tomorrow.

(This means Mike will have plenty of time to keep working on revisions to _Legend_


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good News! Government is closed again!  No work tomorrow.
> 
> (This means Mike will have plenty of time to keep working on revisions to _Legend_


Problem is, Mike has to wait for me, and I have to work.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

6" here today at sister's house, still snowing, worse 100 miles SE at home (already at 8") - still nothing like you guys got last weekend.  Supposed to start blowing overnight to create blizzard/whiteout conditions tomorrow.  I am getting really tired of winter this year.  Who knows when I'll get home to DH, but having fun being lazy (reading kindle, doing puzzles) with DS and SIL.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Our weatherman posted the 5" to 12" forecast, but then told us that this is what they told us we would get last Friday/Saturday.  So I guess the message is to be prepared for the worst.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Looks like Leslie will dodge this one too


That's what they are saying. Maybe a few snow showers, a dusting...right now, that's all that is predicted.

When I was at Mr. Bagel on Friday, a guy came in wearing shorts. You know that is a sign of a mild winter for us. LOL.

L


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just saw the weather report. 10-18 inches here Tuesday/Wednesday with high winds. Peachy.
> 
> Have I mentioned I hate snow?


charge your kindle and your iPhone or Blackberry and you really need a camp stove or something so you can make tea or coffee at the very least


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

If it _actually _ happens I have a happy, self contained, gas powered, battery backed up house. Up to and including my Plasma in the living room. So let it snow, I am ready for anything.

(I'm also itching to really "use" the snow thrower again ... )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rich. . . .I sooooo wish you lived closer. Ed's killed 2 with this last storm. . . . . .the older one was on its last legs anyway but the other he bought just in December quit too. . . .still under warranty, but. . . . . the Church ordered a new industrial one (with tracks instead of wheels!) due to be delivered Wednesday. . . .but who knows! The official prediction is for 10 to 20 starting this afternoon. I _like_ snow. . . .but would not complain if the weather took a break for a bit!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

This morning they upped us to 6-12". But where I work is 4-6". I'm at work now, watching the traffic cams. The weather guys here are just hinting at a storm over the weekend, but they are being extremely vague about it. Now the question is, should I stop for bagels on the way home?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sigh!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm with Lulucello, hate to complain - but    she is actually in a worse area than I am and not that far away, but at least "our' mountains don't get snow, we are far enough away from Colima and Mexico City which both get snow.

Y'all stay warm and if you stock up for this storm, go ahead and get enough for the weekend.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Yup, I'm in the totally screwed bubble. Plthhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I haven't been out of the house (besides a short walk in the neighborhood) since Thursday.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Whew, out of the big area... Hoping it's not too bad over here then. 

Everything's charged and ready to go. We have plenty of hot chocolate and tea to get us through.  

Stay warm everyone!

BTW, has anyone heard from Susan? I haven't seen her post in several days....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't seen Susan on the Good Morning Thread for a couple days either.  
deb


Her last post was Feb. 7, 2010 at 12:11p.m.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect she's snowed in like the rest of us. . . .and also was working on some school stuff. . . .I have her e-mail address:  will drop her a line and ask her to check in. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Federal Government closed tomorrow for an unprecedented third day in a row.

Snow falling as we speak. . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Snow fell for a few hours and now has stopped.  Not sure for how long. 
deb


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

It just started here about ten minutes ago. Supposed to snow till midnight tomorrow!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Nothing was coming down when I left Manhattan, but it's sleeting here in Brooklyn.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw a little precip at about 9:45 on 10th Ave. in Manhattan, but it didn't look like real snow.  It's 35 degrees here right now and was even warmer earlier today.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, this is going to seem ironic, but here in Vancouver, we're three days away from hosting the winter Olympics and we're having the warmest winter we've had since 1937. Snow has literally been trucked in from out of town to cover one of the smaller mountains where the snowboarding and some skiing events will be held. If anyone's coming to Vancouver, can you please bring some with you? A couple of buckets per person might do the job.  

Debra


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just let Noggin out, and there was about an inch of snow on the back stoop, so it looks like things are getting going here in southern NJ.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Not too bad out here. Just some sleet & freezing rain so far.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

drizzling through out the day...umbrella was broken. (found one in trunk of car while looking for bio lab) fingers crossed...but the weather report said its could get up to upper 60s this week.
lol snow. I remembered the last time it snowed in las vegas while school was in session. School district cancelled school for the next day after two-three inches of it in the evening. (airport shut down too). By morning the only snow there that was left....was in the mountains lol.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Not too bad out here. Just some sleet & freezing rain so far.


I think I prefer nice cold, powdery snow: at least it doesn't stick to the power lines. (It's OK, I knocked on wood after typing that.)


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

they are saying we are getting ice and sleet first followed by snow and almost blizzard conditions of wind after - hoping the power stays on...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> drizzling through out the day...umbrella was broken. (found one in trunk of car while looking for bio lab) fingers crossed...but the weather report said its could get up to upper 60s this week.
> lol snow. I remembered the last time it snowed in las vegas while school was in session. School district cancelled school for the next day after two-three inches of it in the evening. (airport shut down too). By morning the only snow there that was left....was in the mountains lol.


Such a pretty picture... That's just how I like snow... Up on Mt. Charleston. I can visit if I want, but don't have to deal with it.

I'm homesick now.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

So here's a north jersey update. It was just barely flurying when I climbed into bed at 11. As of this morning there seems to be about 2 or 3 inches on things (I don't have the ever popular stick on the deck measuring device) but it is still snowing so we shall see what the forward day brings. I haven't actually 'checked' a forecast -- I suppose I should do that.

My office is closed (they made that decision while the sky was still blue and the sun was out yesterday) so I'll check in from time to time, but me and wispernet were busy when I finished my book yesterday (in transit no less) (btw, VERY cool being able to go shopping on the train) so I'm ready.

Fireplace is going (it kept going all night) so we're good. (I am not apparenly plural)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's hard to tell. . . .but the deck pack had melted to around 24 inches before new snow-ish stuff started last night.  Best I can tell this morning is that it's at 30 -31 inches now.  Good thing it's a 4 foot measure. . . . . .not sure a yardstick would do it by the end of the day.  Likely to be a monthly total and winter season total record breaker. . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

the latest totals prediction map:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

No satellite signal this morning on my TV. Fortunately, when I installed the dish half a dozen years ago or so, I was too timid (lazy?) to go climbing up on top of the roof, so I was just able to reach it with a broom where it's mounted  just above the gutter on the roof above the back door. I brushed off the ice/slush/snow that was sticking to it, and now I can watch all the snow reports on the local news stations.  

Looks like we got 3-4" of slushy snow last night, and now are in a comparative lull awaiting the main onslaught with another foot or so to come. The TV weather-lady just announced that more snow could arrive Monday, no amount being predicted yet.  By tonight Philadelphia will have broken its all-time record for total snowfall in one winter. (I expect DC and environs already have done so?)

Hunkering down with Noggin, my Kindle, and my KindleBoards friends.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We didn't get as much as they originally predicted.  Although the numbers in the last two days were all over the board.  
Our state still has 10,600 homes without power who are serviced by Allegheny Power.
They are predicting another 2 to 3 inches this afternoon.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> the latest totals prediction map:


Altitude Lou (radio weather guy on public radio) said the storm was tracking right along the Mass Pike and the NYS Thruway and it looks like he was right. We might get a dusting, if anything. Snow records have already been broken in Baltimore, Wilmington, and at Dulles airport, with more on the way.

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We're definitely in a blizzard right now. . . .just had a 1 second power drop. . . .which I only know because my APC UPS alerted me.  Guess I should go see what the news folks standing on corners are saying. 


edit:  just dropped power again for about 5 seconds. . . . .think I'll sign off here for now. . . .will pop on during the day as I can.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, I'm ready for the "snow fun" to stop any time now!!!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Good morning, although for you in the snow areas it can't be a very good morning.  For me, one snowfall a year is enough and if I don't see any snowflakes it doesn't bother me.

Everyone stay safe and warm.

Edit:  Obviously I'm not real awake yet or this would have been posted in the Good Morning Thread.  Oh well, that's the way some days go.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann, make sure you get someone's number so you can text or call if you're out of power for a while so we don't worry about you.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, there's my brother.   Which works unless we both lose power!  In which case I'll call Betsy who's being a chicken in Sandy Eggo.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

We are in upstate NY and it's snowing steadily here.  We've gotten about 3-4" so far.  School is closed and we are hunkered down for the day.  Going to make chicken pot pie for dinner and bake valentine cookies w/the kids.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. just want to comment briefly about idiots. Guy on the news. . .the reporters have heated trucks and they're parked and a guy in Bethesda talked to a 'motorist'. . . . .guy said he spun out but it wasn't that bad, just use caution. . . .meanwhile you can see the snow going sideways behind him and that the snow is piled and slushy on the road. The news guy asked if he had to be out. "Yes, I do have to be out. . . my wife wanted Starbucks." Sorry. . . .there's no way I can parse those two phrases to not come to the conclusion that either he or his wife are idiots. . . or both. . . . .almost makes me wish he gets thoroughly stuck trying to go back home.

Sorry. . . . .just makes NO SENSE to me! A $3 cup of coffee is worth risking your car or your life.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sorry. . . . .just makes NO SENSE to me! A $3 cup of coffee is worth risking your car or your life.


There is also the factor that employees of the Starbucks are expected to risk their life, vehicle, etc. so the (I agree with you, the guy and his wife are idiots) store will be open.

There are other businesses (grocery stores, pharmacies) that may need to have employees be able to open the store, but if some of the others stayed closed it would be safer and easier for snow removal equipment to clear the streets.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Here at Kent Island we are in Blizzard conditions - I don't think I've seen so much snow before - it is incredible.  This is very heavy snow - just charged up the Kindle.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. just want to comment briefly about idiots. Guy on the news. . .the reporters have heated trucks and they're parked and a guy in Bethesda talked to a 'motorist'. . . . .guy said he spun out but it wasn't that bad, just use caution. . . .meanwhile you can see the snow going sideways behind him and that the snow is piled and slushy on the road. The news guy asked if he had to be out. "Yes, I do have to be out. . . my wife wanted Starbucks." Sorry. . . .there's no way I can parse those two phrases to not come to the conclusion that either he or his wife are idiots. . . or both. . . . .almost makes me wish he gets thoroughly stuck trying to go back home.
> 
> Sorry. . . . .just makes NO SENSE to me! A $3 cup of coffee is worth risking your car or your life.


As I've said before, Darwin was clearly wrong...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

News and weather guys need to be out - but come on - Starbucks?  Stores? EGADS!  Glad to know kindleboarders are too smart for that kind of stunts.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The snow is coming in sideways. We've gotten a couple inches of snow on top of the inch or so of sleet/freezing rain we got last night. 

The dogs are out in the backyard, terrorizing some poor animal that decided to ride out the storm by hiding under the shed. We can't get them to come in at all. I hope it's not a skunk...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> The snow is coming in sideways. We've gotten a couple inches of snow on top of the inch or so of sleet/freezing rain we got last night.
> 
> The dogs are out in the backyard, terrorizing some poor animal that decided to ride out the storm by hiding under the shed. We can't get them to come in at all. I hope it's not a skunk...


Oh, dear...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Obviously the man going to Starbucks was out because it was an emergency: either he got out of the house or else he committed a homicide.  Speaking of the Darwin Awards, this past weekend I saw a good one: a father "playing" with his kids in the snow by towing them down our street on a saucer sled via about 10' of rope tied to the trailer hitch on his pickup truck.

Anyway, I just shoveled a path to the street through 4" of slushy snow, on the off chance that the mailman is silly enough to be out today. Forecast is for technically blizzard conditions in a few hours (sustained winds >= 35 MPH and visibility <= 0.25 miles).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't really think it's a skunk.. A raccoon or opossum maybe...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

loonlover said:


> There is also the factor that employees of the Starbucks are expected to risk their life, vehicle, etc. so the (I agree with you, the guy and his wife are idiots) store will be open.


Apparently the store was just closing as they got there. . . .boggles the mind that they tried to open at all, but at 6:30 this morning it didn't look too bad yet. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Obviously the man going to Starbucks was out because it was an emergency: either he got out of the house or else he committed a homicide.


That was more or less my husband's interpretation too!


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Ok, now they called for everyone to stay off the streets (even those who want a cup of coffee) -

"Baltimore City Mayor Stephanie Rawlings Blake has raised the city's Snow Emergency Plan to Phase Three, the highest level.

It means that all vehicles must be taken off the street, except for city authorized emergency vehicles including police fire ambulance, snow plows and BGE emergency vehicles."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Adele said:


> Ok, now they called for everyone to stay off the streets (even those who want a cup of coffee) -
> 
> "Baltimore City Mayor Stephanie Rawlings Blake has raised the city's Snow Emergency Plan to Phase Three, the highest level.
> 
> It means that all vehicles must be taken off the street, except for city authorized emergency vehicles including police fire ambulance, snow plows and BGE emergency vehicles."


The entire state of Delaware has such a restriction in place now. OK, it's not that big a state, but still.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

didnt get any snow today, i am so excited


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

The guy who thinks a Starbucks run constitutes a necessity in a blizzard is clearly a couple of sandwiches short in his picnic basket.....


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

It looks like we are still at a level 2 snow emergency. We got up to level 3 over the weekend. It isn't actually snowing right now, but they say that the blowing and drifting snow is going to be our next problem. No work again today.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> the latest totals prediction map:


This. is. so. un. fair... 

I'm near Burlington. Yeah, up there where there is no snow. Again. My husband and I own 6 pair of skis between us (both downhill and xc) and we have brown grass. DC has feet of snow, and apparently 2 states plus the district share 1 snowplow between them. So wrong.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry vermontcathy! I am JUST above that red arrow's point. I know it isn't much consolation, however, I would gladly send you our snow.....with pleasure. Sick of it!

Unlike you, I dont' even own a pair of snow boots. When I go out to shovel, DBF laughs and sends me back inside. I guess my backless sneakers don't quite cut it for lots of snow shovelling.    I happily just stay inside, making hot chocolate for his return.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, this is now officially the snowiest winter on record for the DC area. . . it's almost but not quite totally stopped now. . .though still periodically blowy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It started coming down pretty steady again a few hours ago.  
It's a fine snow but it's accumlating.
deb


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I think the news reporters are among the 'idiots' outside. Some of them are actually driving around - despite authorities' pleas to stay off the roads - just to see what it's like. I just hope they don't find out what it's like to spin out and hit a tree.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

And it's STILL snowing here where we are in MD, as hard as it's snowed all day...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's pretty much stopped here now. . . we also had a plow/salt truck come and clear the road. Still, the government is closed _again_ so I don't have to go to work tomorrow. . . .not sure what will happen on Friday . . . .I'm supposed to be off, but I may need to go in just to contact all the clients whose appointments were canceled by the snow this week and get 'em rescheduled. Assuming I can get my car cleaned off and the driveway cleared. . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They just showed the snow totals for the winter so far. Over 82 inches and there's still more than a month left!! 

Yikes!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> They just showed the snow totals for the winter so far. Over 82 inches and there's still more than a month left!!
> 
> Yikes!


The joys of climate change! D'oh!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

getting ready to head out and break down the wall where the township closed up all the driveways ... oh yeah, and remove the 4 inches of snow that fell after I finished clearing everything from 6-8PM


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My neighbors are great. . .they know Ed is at the church. . . .last night the county plow came down and the guy at the end of the street, who'd brought his snowblower from his office (he's a doctor) cleared all the sidewalks up and down. . . .and it looks like somebody knocked down the plow wall at the end of my driveway too.  They may even have partially done the part of the driveway that doesn't have a car on it -- or it could just be cleared by the wind . . . . .I saw folks out there working but it was dark, cold, and windy.  I'll head out in a little bit. . .it's sunny now and about 26. . . .the snow appears to be pretty light and fluffy so hopefully I can make fairly quick work of what's left to do.

Oh, and they've upped the chance of snow on Monday to 50% and I see that there's snow due in the deep south too. . . . .


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm sure Mr. Gore has hired a few "scientists" to figure out how to blame all of this on global warming.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Almost 28 degrees here and there's this big orange ball up in the sky - not sure what that is! Looks like we got around 14" or so more white stuff that now has to be shoveled outta the driveway. Work was canceled yet again, and I strongly suspect we'll have liberal leave/late opening tomorrow, if they open at all, because the parking lots weren't plowed after the *first* deluge...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I thought one of my two dogwoods looked very pretty in the morning light. I was surprised at how much snow stuck to it despite having no leaves.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

That is beautiful NogDog.  No matter how much of a pain all the snow is, pretty much everything looks lovely when it is snow-covered.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Its Snowing in Dallas this morning and it's supposed to continue all day and tonight .... complete with sleet and an overnight freeze.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

All of you keep talking about "the plow wall." You do know that the official word for that is *pluge*, don't you?

*Pluge*: that mountain of snow that the snowplows pile at the end of your driveway. This usually happens immediately after you have finished clearing said driveway.

It is pronounced with a long u, like luge.

L


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, so we have nothing on DC or Baltimore ... but this is my office's common area today:


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> All of you keep talking about "the plow wall." You do know that the official word for that is *pluge*, don't you?
> 
> *Pluge*: that mountain of snow that the snowplows pile at the end of your driveway. This usually happens immediately after you have finished clearing said driveway.
> 
> ...


That's a new word for me - thanks Leslie! The snowplows here have created a lot of pluges while try to clear the streets.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow Geoffrey, you mean Dallas didn't close down?  Pretty pictures NogDog and Geoffrey.  I promise I won't take any of our bugambilla and thumbergia blooming with the BLUE sky behind.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Wow Geoffrey, you mean Dallas didn't close down? Pretty pictures NogDog and Geoffrey. I promise I won't take any of our bugambilla and thumbergia blooming with the BLUE sky behind.


Actually no. It never quite hit freezing overnight so it's just wet outside right now ... it's supposed to sleet this afternoon then drop into the 20's overnight .... so I'm already planning on staying home tomorrow.

.... and I should probably leave work early today to get my panic shopping done before the shelves are stripped bare.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie, thanks for the new word. Joe and I watched the plow come through last night and the driver was extremely careful not to block in the driveways. After a quick cup of coffee, we'll head out and start the big dig. I'll post some pictures later. 


Last night I did see that they were calling for 4-7" on Monday. I'm pretending I didn't see it.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the new word Leslie.  It's been a few years since I lived where that was an issue, but I do remember it happening.  Only, I wasn't the one who had to do the shoveling.

Thanks for the pictures, NogDog and Geoffrey.

Hope everyone stays safe again today and is careful while clearing the snow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pluge. . . . a good word.  

Ed will be pleased to come home and find there is no more shoveling for him to do.  I just finished the porch and the walkway.  I did use up the last of the "blizzard wizard" though. . .he's supposed to bring some more from the stockpile at the church which we will then replace.

There were a couple of guys walking around today with snow shovels looking for work. . . .but our street is done. . . . .neighbors helping neighbors. . . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> All of you keep talking about "the plow wall." You do know that the official word for that is *pluge*, don't you?
> 
> *Pluge*: that mountain of snow that the snowplows pile at the end of your driveway. This usually happens immediately after you have finished clearing said driveway.
> 
> ...


Ain't in my dictionary.  However, I knew I'd heard it somewhere before -- on my home theater set-up DVD: from "picture line-up generation equipment" (pluge).


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There were a couple of guys walking around today with snow shovels looking for work. . . .but our street is done. . . . .neighbors helping neighbors. . . . .


That's totally awesome!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

4Katie said:


> That's totally awesome!


That is pretty excellent!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Last night I did see that they were calling for 4-7" on Monday. I'm pretending I didn't see it.


That...really...sucks! Fortunately, the roads are looking a lot better - mostly - around here than they did after the first storm. But we've got snow piled up at least 6 feet high around the driveway, and over at the school, the piles around the parking lot must be at least 10 feet high. Urk...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I will think of the word "pluge" when I go out and find only small openings in the pluges at the street corners to walk through to cross the street.  I will curse the pluges.  Thanks, Leslie.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

DF just sent me a text - his power is back on...finally.  
126 hours of no power.
Hopefully he can calm down now.  
deb


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> DF just sent me a text - his power is back on...finally.
> 126 hours of no power.
> Hopefully he can calm down now.
> deb


Good heavens! And I thought 32 hrs was bad. Well, we're making an appointment to have a generator guy come out and give us a quote on a standby generator. If nothing else, we'll probably need it during the summer storm and then hurricane seasons...


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

6+ inches at my house in Dallas/Ft. Worth and it is supposed to continue into the night.  EEP!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike, DF is also having a generator guy come out to hard wire.  They live in the country and for some reason they lose power quite often.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> DF just sent me a text - his power is back on...finally.
> 126 hours of no power.
> Hopefully he can calm down now.
> deb


oh Deb, I'm so happy to hear he got power back. That's awful he was out for so long.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Heather.  He lost everything in his frig, but not the freezer.  He was also able to save the two big freezers by using the generator.  
I'm just glad so he can stop hyperventilating.  I wasn't able to help in any way and I think that made it worse for him.  At least he said it was my fault it was worse.  LOL.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.k. . . .no offense, Deb, but. . . .really. . . . .it was kinda cold outside. . . .seems like he shouldn't have _had_ to lose his fridge items. . . . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're right, Ann.  Except he wasn't at home when this all happened.  And his sisters were both close but they did not realize his power did not come back on when theirs did.  So he didn't make it home until late Sunday.  More than 24 hours after the power was out.  The freezer had stayed sealed, but the frig doesn't have that great of a seal, so it got warm pretty quick.  
I really feel no sympathy for him though because I offered to move in and bring my new frig and circumstances have not made that possible.  Which is another whole can of worms we should not go into.  
Don't tell him I said so, but I see this as a good thing.  It needed cleaned out anyway.  
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

No comment deb, but I would just imagine you are very very correct


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah! Not being home is an issue.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

A couple of pictures...

The posts on the brown fence are about 5 feet high. I can't let the dogs out without supervision, they can hop right over the fence. 
















This is what happened when one of the BRATs threw snowballs at her dad while he was shoveling the driveway (and yes, that's the new snow in the drive from yesterday's storm)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I posted some pictures on Facebook. . . . . I'm Ann Von Hagel and their visible to anyone for now. . . . .


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm in NYC and didn't go out until today at 5pm.  I was seriously underwhelmed by the amount of snow here.  The stacks of snow on the sides of streets was very low.  They do a great job of plowing the streets here, anyway.  A lot of businesses closed middle of yesterday.  I realize that the suburbs got a lot more snow than we did, but New Yorkers who made a big issue of the snow here have gone all soft.  It was nothing here like it was to the south of us, particularly in the DC area.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Ain't in my dictionary.  However, I knew I'd heard it somewhere before -- on my home theater set-up DVD: from "picture line-up generation equipment" (pluge).


You need a new dictionary.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Pluge -- Thank you for the great word. Ours are cleared

Regarding the guys who ring the bell at 6AM looking to shovel. "Thank you but no, and just so you know, my neighbors all shovel themselves so you're kind of wasting your time."  (Now the neighbors who love me for my snow thrower are also thanking me for getting to not wake up to a 6AM doorbell -- I am sorry if this is having some long term economic effect)

Oh yes, and the post big snow wine has started appearing on my deck and between the front doors. I like wine but my neighbors SO don't have to do this. I like my snow throwing toy so its just not a big deal.

Glad power is back on ... sorry about the loss of food while not home as it happened.

Many nice photos...I should try to take some .. maybe today .. I'm off work ...

Got a phone video from a freind...he's in YORK PA ... he's not sure where the fences are and the snow is up to the window sills on his house. Happily he lives in the country so he's plugeless.

Why are people amazed I had spare sheer pins for my snow thrower?

And from what I keep hearing ... more really is on the way ... how fun


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely over for now. . .they've reopened government offices. . . .though with an 'unscheduled leave' policy in effect.  I'm usually off on Friday anyway, though.    Still I think I'll go in for a couple of hours and call all the people who missed appointments the last 4 days. . . . .Brand new heavy duty snow blower being delivered at the church today. . . .so there probably won't be any more snow for a few years.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Liberal leave at work today, along with the caveat that parking was "very limited: first come, first served". That's a first! So, being the generous soul that I am, I decided to "donate" the spot I would have taken up to some other, more needy person...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . . .my bet is pretty much all parking lots not covered will have about half spaces for the next week or so.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

With 6+ inches in Dallas, I am sure the company I used to work for (a govt contractor) is probably open and everyone expected to be there.  The home office is in Mass so they have no compassion for those Texas folks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Liberal leave at work today, along with the caveat that parking was "very limited: first come, first served". That's a first! So, being the generous soul that I am, I decided to "donate" the spot I would have taken up to some other, more needy person...


I laughed when I heard that on the recording last night. Joe briefly considered going in, but then decided to be generous and donate his spot as well...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Love the pictures Heather - and it is so kind of your Joe and Mike to be so generous to give up their parking spots.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I laughed when I heard that on the recording last night. Joe briefly considered going in, but then decided to be generous and donate his spot as well...


Yeah, wasn't that stupid? First time in 20+ years I've heard them do that! I thought the funniest part was the recording saying that the only spots that would be considered reserved were the handicapped spaces. I guess they were all expected to report for duty...


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

11.2 inches of snow at my house in Dallas/Ft. Worth.  One tree down so far, plus a big branch of another.  Another one of our trees has blown a transformer and knocked out power to the other side of the neighborhood, so the power company is here trying to fix that.  The office is officially closed for the first time in 25 years.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Yeah, wasn't that stupid? First time in 20+ years I've heard them do that! I thought the funniest part was the recording saying that the only spots that would be considered reserved were the handicapped spaces. I guess they were all expected to report for duty...


I can only imagine what those parking lots look like for them to say that.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I can only imagine what those parking lots look like for them to say that.


I heard they were having to truck out the snow. Normally, they make huge piles in the back lot with bulldozers, about the size you see at major construction sites when they're digging out the sub-basements of large buildings and pile up the dirt nearby (I'm guessing maybe 30 to 40 ft high, and probably a couple hundred feet long - several piles that size). The last really big storm we had, I think the piles didn't melt away completely until July or August...


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Surprisingly in Michigan where I'm visiting, there hasn't been too much snow this year.  Go figure.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

angelad said:


> Surprisingly in Michigan where I'm visiting, there hasn't been too much snow this year. Go figure.


The joys of climate change...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It has continued to snow very lightly off and on for the last three days.  Not a huge accumulation.  Just enough to make the parking lots slippery again.  
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

woke up to another inch today


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> I heard they were having to truck out the snow. Normally, they make huge piles in the back lot with bulldozers, about the size you see at major construction sites when they're digging out the sub-basements of large buildings and pile up the dirt nearby (I'm guessing maybe 30 to 40 ft high, and probably a couple hundred feet long - several piles that size). The last really big storm we had, I think the piles didn't melt away completely until July or August...


CNN yesterday showed where they were trucking the snow under the Woodrow Wilson bridge. I can't imagine how long they'll sit there without the heat of the sun.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I spoke too soon.  It's snowing AGAIN.
My feet have not been warm for a month.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Melting happening here. . .and I ventured out.  DH dropped me at the Pentagon. . .all is well cleared there, though there are some significant snow alps in one of the lots.  Came home via bus. . . .routes are still somewhat disrupted because of hills and pluge.  Some bus stops are dug out but sometimes you just have to climb over the pluge.  (Love that word!)  On both the busses I was on the drivers tried to stop in the best place but sometimes there wasn't any such thing.  And some routes are altered because there's not room on the street for the bus to go down safely because of pluge and covered cars on either side of the street. . .so instead of a straight shot, it's like a slalom.  Good for skiing, not so much for a bus. .  . .  So, homegoing took about an hour and 10 minutes, including the walk from the bus stop home.  Really, that's not much more than it would be on a normal day, given I took a different bus than usual and had to wait about 10 minutes for my transfer bus.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Today, Hawaii was the only state that did not have at least some snow on the ground somewhere.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100213/ap_on_re_us/us_united_states_of_snow


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

still no snow on the ground in Albany, NY!  Amazing, just amazing.
Paula ny


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

According to NPR, there was snow on the ground in all 50 states yesterday .....

.... finally got our electricity back this morning at 2am ... thank god the kitchen is gas so we could at least eat hot food ....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Snow is coming down again this morning.  
Not hard and no accumlation expected.  
deb


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> According to NPR, there was snow on the ground in all 50 states yesterday .....
> 
> .... finally got our electricity back this morning at 2am ... thank god the kitchen is gas so we could at least eat hot food ....


I hear ya! I hope the snowstorm coming on Monday isn't too bad - we've got someone coming out Tuesday afternoon to give us an estimate on a standby generator. And ditto on the kitchen having gas - one of our brighter moves...!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

What snowstorm coming on Monday!!!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> What snowstorm coming on Monday!!!!!


http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/region-northeast-weather-forecast_2009-10-09

Just what we need here in the Philly area. 



> The I-95 corridor from Philadelphia to Boston could accumulate over 6 inches of snow. Parts of Long Island and Southern New England may see 8-12 inches of snow from this storm.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

We're 'only' expecting a few inches on Monday...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just read that they're calling for up to 12 inches over here on the Eastern Shore for Mon/Tuesday.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Today's weather forecast in Dallas includes Freezing Fog.  I'm not sure what that is, but I'm pretty sure I won't like it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Get the camera ready, Geoffrey.  You should be able to get some great pictures of all the ice it creates on trees, etc.  Not great for the plants, but it can be very pretty.
deb


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just read that they're calling for up to 12 inches over here on the Eastern Shore for Mon/Tuesday.


You've got to be kidding??!!! What part of the Eastern Shore do you live? I'm on Kent Island (as you may have noticed in previous posts).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Adele said:


> You've got to be kidding??!!! What part of the Eastern Shore do you live? I'm on Kent Island (as you may have noticed in previous posts).


I wish I was. I'm on the Dorchester/Carloine county line. I'm between Preston & Hurlock.

I discovered footsforecast.org a few weeks ago (here on KB, I believe) and they've been very accurate.

Here's what they said:



> What your forecast team thinks Our original analyses first published Thursday 2.11.2010 remain on track: 6 inches or more by Tuesday noon across much of the I-95 corridor from Washington to Philadelphia. Amounts may approach 12 inches in portions of northern Maryland, as well as the MD eastern shore and Delaware. The snow will arrive on radar by noon Monday, but due to cold surface and upper level temperatures, may not reach the ground until late afternoon. Honesty, we wish there were better news to warm your heart on this Valentine's weekend.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Heather, is it  .org?
deb


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Deb - 

Yes, it's .org. Interesting site! But I'm NOT looking forward to that much more snow! ACKKK!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> Heather, is it .org?
> deb


oops. Yes, it is. Fixing that now. Thanks.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  I was getting some really weird stuff with .com.
deb


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

NogDog said:


> http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/region-northeast-weather-forecast_2009-10-09
> 
> Just what we need here in the Philly area.


thanks for the link, looks like we are not within range of this one, I hope! Good luck to those of you who are.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh, dear.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

OH NOOOOOOO!!!   

I don't want anymore!!!~


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

2 to 4 inches they were saying on channel 4. . . . . . .sigh!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Oh, dear.


Whew! For a second there I thought that arrow was pointing right at my house, but it looks like it's actually about 50 miles or so north of me.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

OK, so here we go again!

These forcasts are not happy making me.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

weatherbug.com is saying we're only going to get an inch, but i'm not buying it...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Weatherbug had no alert and says a couple of inches possible here, weatherchannel has 1 severe alert and says we could get 7".  Wish they could be a little closer in their forecasting.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like the worst will be north and west of us. . . .but I _hate_ winter rain. . . .I'd really rather have the snow. . . . .


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I live in the 1-2" band and work in the 2-4". Tomorrow morning's drive to work should be fun.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I live in the 3 - 7 inch area.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm more or less in the border between the 1" to 3" with a mix of rain or 2" to 4" of mostly snow. In either case (assuming they're right  ) it will seem like a non-event after the last few weeks.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Winter storm warning here for the next 24 hrs. or so. The Weather Channel says another 6-10 inches thru tomorrow. Ugh!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

A bit of snow here but not really much to speak of. Everything is pretty and white again but the roads!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I am very happy to report that we've only gotten a mere quarter to half an inch overnight. We are supposed to get another possible inch or two throughout the day. That's it!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

ENOUGH!  I live in central Ohio - we had about 15" on the ground, and with yesterday and today's storm we'll have another 9".  All of the schools were closed by 7:00 last night - and there was a 50 car pile up on interstate 71 yeserday afternoon.  
Both going home from work yesterday and coming in this morning were pretty bad!  I wish I was a teacher right now!


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> OK, so here we go again!
> 
> These forcasts are not happy making me.


Me neither. I'm sick of looking at brown grass in Vermont. Last night they said 1-3 inches so at least it wouldn't be brown ground anymore, but this morning they are saying less than an inch. This sucks. We haven't had measurable snow since January 8th.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Great picture in our local paper. Sadly, it doesn't really show the height of this parking lot mountain. There is even a shopping cart sticking out of it. Its almost 40 ft tall! Some of the snow is still from the December storm, but most of this height comes from these 2 "blizzards" this month.

http://www2.dailyprogress.com/cdp/news/local/education/article/daring_uva_students_scale_study_mount_chipotle/52201/


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hate to tell y'all this but unless it goes away there is a front in the Pacific that is headed Easterly.  The last few that looked like this one gave snow all over the place.  Luckily for us KBers in Mexico it is north of us.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Last night was a fizzle - we got a little bit of snow and what I think was freezing rain/sleet, but not much. Had the generator guy out today to give us an estimate on an automatic standby generator: definitely not cheap, but we're making a bit of extra money from a different source that'll help offset it, so we're going to go ahead and do it. We lose power quite a bit, and have been out for two or more days a few times (most recently the Saturday before last), and I don't want to mess around with that again! D'oh!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just finished shoveling out (again!) after the snow yesterday and last night. I know that it's nothing compared to what some of you have, but I measured 12 inches in the middle of the back yard with drifts that go up over my waist. We are still under a winter weather advisory, but the worst seems to be over.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Great picture in our local paper. Sadly, it doesn't really show the height of this parking lot mountain. There is even a shopping cart sticking out of it. Its almost 40 ft tall! Some of the snow is still from the December storm, but most of this height comes from these 2 "blizzards" this month.
> 
> http://www2.dailyprogress.com/cdp/news/local/education/article/daring_uva_students_scale_study_mount_chipotle/52201/


Hahaha, that's a pretty funny picture. I like their observatory.

L


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

mom133d said:


> Great picture in our local paper. Sadly, it doesn't really show the height of this parking lot mountain. There is even a shopping cart sticking out of it. Its almost 40 ft tall! Some of the snow is still from the December storm, but most of this height comes from these 2 "blizzards" this month.
> 
> http://www2.dailyprogress.com/cdp/news/local/education/article/daring_uva_students_scale_study_mount_chipotle/52201/


I'll have to send that to my son - he lives in Charlottesville.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

by the time I got home it had stopped ... had btw 3 & 4 ... enough to need to run the snow thrower to avoid the results (no mail or a fine from town) (yes, that whole rain/snow/sleet dead of night thing is DEAD) ....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I'll have to send that to my son - he lives in Charlottesville.


Tell him that NBC29 had an blurb about it this morning as well, but that reporter said the "Mountain" was almost 50 feet tall. I've seen other mounds around C'ville and Waynesboro (where I live) but nothing even comes close to this one.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I love that there's a betting pool to see when all the snow will be gone, and they're using it as fundraiser.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

even though we had snow last week, I saw 2 robins this morning, and a cardinal just this past weekend.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That is very encouraging!  I hope it means Spring is somewhere in the near future


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> even though we had snow last week, I saw 2 robins this morning, and a cardinal just this past weekend.


I'm afraid robins aren't going to be the predictor of spring's arrival for me - I saw at least 5 while it was snowing last week.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

There are rumors going around that Monday's 'little snow or mix' could actually be 40". I'm starting to wonder if it could be true, cuz every time I hear the forecast it gets a bit more serious.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

4Katie said:


> There are rumors going around that Monday's 'little snow or mix' could actually be 40". I'm starting to wonder if it could be true, cuz every time I hear the forecast it gets a bit more serious.


Wow, great minds think alike.  I was just typing a post about this. I had been hearing that we were supposed to be getting 24" Monday from co-workers, so I checked the Weather Channel and it says a 70% chance of a "wintry mix". I wonder where people are getting their information.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know, but I have a friend in the County's transportation department, and she already went to the grocery store to stock up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah.  Not going to happen.  Know how I'm so sure?  Since both the snow throwers at the church died during the last double whammy, DH ordered a new heavy duty one which was delivered today.  So, I predict it won't snow again this winter. . . . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

4Katie said:


> There are rumors going around that Monday's 'little snow or mix' could actually be 40". I'm starting to wonder if it could be true, cuz every time I hear the forecast it gets a bit more serious.


Oh. No.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the most asinine snow story ever.  Actually, it may be the most asinine story of any type ever.

Our parish is in SW DC and basically takes up one small city block.  The city had plowed two sides, but hadn't plowed the other two.  So, today, he had one of his helpers using the parish's snow thrower to clear the street on that side sufficiently that parishioners will be able to park on Sunday.  The guy was told by someone with DC public works that he had to stop clearing the street or he'd be issued a citation:  it is apparently illegal to remove anything, including snow which is impeding traffic flow, from public lands.  My husband called to ask about this -- he figured initially that the guy who'd spoken to his helper was just a nut job drunk on what little power he had.  Turns out he was acting with the authority of the department.  

So. . . .remember. . . . .if you're in DC and your car is covered in snow and blocking traffic. . . or you get stuck. . . don't remove any of that snow from the street. . .you might get a ticket!

Makes me glad we live in Arlington where they encourage good citizenship!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I live in Virginia, and I've heard the same thing here. Isn't it ridiculous?!?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have the most asinine snow story ever. Actually, it may be the most asinine story of any type ever.
> 
> Our parish is in SW DC and basically takes up one small city block. The city had plowed two sides, but hadn't plowed the other two. So, today, he had one of his helpers using the parish's snow thrower to clear the street on that side sufficiently that parishioners will be able to park on Sunday. The guy was told by someone with DC public works that he had to stop clearing the street or he'd be issued a citation: it is apparently illegal to remove anything, including snow which is impeding traffic flow, from public lands. My husband called to ask about this -- he figured initially that the guy who'd spoken to his helper was just a nut job drunk on what little power he had. Turns out he was acting with the authority of the department.
> 
> ...


As Jan just said, "Just when you thought things couldn't get any dumber..."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I sent it in to Chris Core. . . .I'm hoping he'll draw some "Core Value" observations. 

(For those not in the area, Chris Core is a local commentator who's been on DC radio for years and years.  Apropos of nothing, really, he used to work with Bill Trumble whose daughter dated my younger brother in high school. . . .)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Been melting a little bit for the last couple of days.  More due on Monday.  
No one will commit to how much or if it will be a rain/snow/ice mix.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I talked to my sister-in-law in Cincinnati today. . .she said it's been snowing a little bit every day and they're piled pretty deep. . . .in fact the patio roof on the back of my father-in-law's house came down Thursday night.  It wasn't anything big. . .just an old style corrugated plastic sheet. . . .but still. . . . .


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Between the thunderstorms that are rumbling through I could see at least a dozen robins out my front door this morning.  Maybe this is an encouraging sign that spring will be here soon.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

its 66 in Dallas at the moment - sunny, pretty, hopeful .... and tomorrow evening through Tuesday night they're predicting snow.  AAAAACK!!!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Finally.

In my yard a runty little clump of daffodils started sprouting up last week, and today I saw one of them just on the point of flowering, a fat yellow bud. Tomorrow it'll be out in bloom. It made me remember some lines from a poem:

"For winter's rains and ruins are over, 
And all the season of snows and sins;	
The days dividing lover and lover,	
The light that loses, the night that wins;	
And time remember'd is grief forgotten,	
And frosts are slain and flowers begotten, 
And in green underwood and cover	
Blossom by blossom the spring begins."

_Finally._

CK


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Carolyn,

What a pretty poem! Thanks for sharing.

On a sickening note, here is our latest forecast from tonight through Friday....

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS
EVENING TO 8 AM EST WEDNESDAY. A WINTER STORM WATCH HAS ALSO BEEN
ISSUED. THIS WINTER STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE WEDNESDAY
NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING.

RAIN IS EXPECTED TO MIX WITH AND CHANGE TO SNOW THIS EVENING AND
ACCUMULATE 2 TO 4 INCHES THROUGH TONIGHT...MAINLY OVER THE HIGHER
ELEVATIONS. VALLEY AREAS ARE MORE LIKELY TO RECEIVE AN INCH OR TWO
OF SNOW.

YET ANOTHER COASTAL STORM IS FORECAST TO AFFECT OUR AREA LATER
WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND INTO FRIDAY...WITH THURSDAY AND THURSDAY NIGHT
THE PRIME TIMES FOR ACCUMULATING SNOW. AT THIS TIME SNOW AMOUNTS
MAY AVERAGE AT LEAST 6 INCHES...BUT SIMILAR PREVIOUS STORMS HAVE
DEPOSITED HEAVIER SNOW AMOUNTS. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE
WITH THIS POTENTIAL STORM...SO DRIFTING AND BLOWING SNOW ARE
POSSIBLE AS WELL.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET...OR
FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE
DRIVING.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks, Tracy, just what we need now that half of the snow has melted/evaporated away.  

Are you in the immediate Mt. Holly area? I'm up in Cinnaminson (which I hate typing  ).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, great! We're gonna get clobbered again!


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

They're calling for up to 7 inches here in the Kent Island area.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The DC area is supposed to get 5" or more. Just when I can see some of my lawn again...


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the weather update, Tracy.  I am in your general area as well.  I had really hoped we were finished for the year.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

4Katie said:


> The DC area is supposed to get 5" or more. Just when I can see some of my lawn again...


Through the mud...


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Nog Dog,

You may hear of it as The Lehigh Valley when the news speaks of my area. I was so excited that the snow was melting with this rain! I didn't watch any news today, but got a phone call from a family member announcing this latest lovely forecast. UGH!!!!!

Time to run to the store again I guess! sheesh!!

**waves to her KB neighbor Margaret!!**


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Thanks, Tracy, just what we need now that half of the snow has melted/evaporated away.
> 
> Are you in the immediate Mt. Holly area? I'm up in Cinnaminson (which I hate typing  ).


No, I guess Mount Holly is the nearest Weather station to me though. =) I've heard of Cinnaminson.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't been paying attention to the weather. I better get to the store in the morning for our toilet paper.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Nog Dog,
> 
> You may hear of it as The Lehigh Valley when the news speaks of my area. I was so excited that the snow was melting with this rain! I didn't watch any news today, but got a phone call from a family member announcing this latest lovely forecast. UGH!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ah, OK. I guess you're far enough north of us that what we're getting as rain right now might be turning to snow for you. We're not expected to get snow until tomorrow night's winter storm. Not that makes me feel a whole lot better, but at least we'll have melted off a few more inches before then.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

We are in the line of fire for this next one....kids are excited about prospect of a day or 2 off from school.  Guess I will have to hit the store tomorrrow too.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't been paying attention to the weather. I better get to the store in the morning for our toilet paper.


^^^LOL! I swear I giggle and think of you now when it's going to snow and I hit the toilet paper aisle! ^^^

Stay safe Luvmy4brats!!~


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We'll be leaving bright and early -- well, possibly dark and early -- tomorrow morning for Cincinnati. . . .expect we'll hit some weather going across the Appalachians but hoping for an uneventful trip otherwise. .. . . .

Will provide neighbor access to the snow thrower just in case. .. .. .


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We'll be leaving bright and early -- well, possibly dark and early -- tomorrow morning for Cincinnati. . . .expect we'll hit some weather going across the Appalachians but hoping for an uneventful trip otherwise. .. . . .
> 
> Will provide neighbor access to the snow thrower just in case. .. .. .


How nice of you to provide snow thrower assistance for your neighbors Ann! Wishing you a safe and uneventful trip. (Hope you miss all this snow!!!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We have good neighbors. . . .they'll dig us out if there's snow any way 'cause they know we won't be here. . .may as well give 'em a good tool!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Not too bad for our area, but enough to make it aggravating.
deb


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Philly and areas north are expecting 'long duration snowstorm'. I've never seen that before. No offense to anyone north of me, but I sure hope this thing doesn't track south!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

908tracy said:


> ^^^LOL! I swear I giggle and think of you now when it's going to snow and I hit the toilet paper aisle! ^^^
> 
> Stay safe Luvmy4brats!!~


lol! I actually need it this time. I'm dreading going to the grocery store today. I haven't been in quite some time and we're out of just about everything. I get to go deal with the crazy people.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

We've had more snow than usual this winter in the Chicago area, but nothing like the northeast and mid Atlantic states.  Did I hear right -- a couple more feet around NYC today?  I really feel for you guys.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

We're 'only' getting 3-5". It seems like no big deal, but normally 3-5" of snow would have people running around like Chicken Little!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Sandpiper,

You heard correctly I am sad to say. I am in Northwest NJ and we are predicted to get 12+ inches of the white stuff starting tonight and ending sometime Friday morning.  

Luvmy4brats,

I usually do my weekly food shopping on Fridays, well it doesn't look like that's going to happen this week so I will either a) pick up a few things today & do my weekly order sometime over the weekend, or b) Bite the bullet and do it all today. Still not sure but in any event, I get to deal with all the crazies right along with you!

4Katie,

This winter has been insane! I REALLY want Spring!!! Stay safe.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw this at footsforecast.org Oh, this doesn't look good at all for those farther north & east:










I got my shopping done. The only problem I had was that I took my youngest daughter with me and she convinced me to buy a ton of stuff we didn't really need.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Uggh.  I'm in the two foot area.  I think we already got two feet last night though.  And it was so heavy, it was cracking a lot of trees and there were many many power outages.  And, by the way, NYC is not officially in the northeast.  Albany is though, and this is our first snowfall this year, literaly, of any significance.  I have had my driveway done only once prior to today.  We were all lulled into thinking there was no winter this year and Mother Nature done fooled us.  ANd they were saying snow til Friday, but now it might just barely miss us and we might, just maybe, please dear God, get all rain.
Paula ny


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ugh. That map has me in the 12-18" range, with a tendril of the 2-foot area hanging dangerously close to the east.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

With as wet as the ground is right now, this wind may be more alarming than the snow.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

UGH! I am in the 12 -18 inch range as per that map, and I hear the winds are going to be terrible! 

I got the weekly food shopping done and the store was MOBBED! Very little toilet paper on the shelves Luv and again I got a chuckle when I saw this little old lady leaving with nothing more than a bag of toilet paper.   I will more than likely have to go again before next Friday but at least it's done for this week. I envy the people who can manage to shop once or twice per month. 

Post back tomorrow all my KB friends and let us know your totals and such!

Stay safe all!!!~


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, if this forecast is close to being accurate, the wind's gonna really suck: we can count on losing power again, methinks. It's still gonna be a couple weeks before we can get the standby generator installed. Phooie!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> We've had more snow than usual this winter in the Chicago area, but nothing like the northeast and mid Atlantic states. Did I hear right -- a couple more feet around NYC today? I really feel for you guys.


We haven't had all that much snow right in NYC. I think the DC area has gotten hit the hardest on the east coast and NJ has had a good share of it too.

It rained hard here all day Tuesday and was simply cloudy today. Temps have been in the 40s to mid 30s. We do have a storm watch here from 6am Thurs. to 6pm Friday. Not sure how this will really end up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's pouring rain right now. 39 degrees and cold and miserable. I am glad to be snug as a bug in a rug at home...

L


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Our principal had us bring work home in anticipation of being out of school until Monday.  At this rate, summer vacation won't start until July.  I just hope that everyone stays safe.  There may be a lot of power outages if we get the heavy snow and winds that have been predicted.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's the most recent predictions from footsforecast.org It hasn't changed much


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

That's interesting Heather.  I am right smack in the middle of NYS on the eastern border and they are now predicting we will only get mild snowfall with the rest being rain and perhaps some ice.  That map has me right in the middle of 2 feet.  I sure hope weather bug is the correct one.
Stay safe and warm.
Paula ny


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We're driving from here to Cincinnati today. . . I checked forecasts for cities on route. . . .I don't see anywhere where they're predicting more than 1 to 3 inches. . .one hopes the interstates/turnpike will be well cleared. . . . .Heather, your map looks a little. . . .overenthusiastic  . . . . based on what I read last night. . . . .


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ugh .. I appear in the 12-18 or 2' border .. how fun ... and its falling quite nicely now ... oh well ... heat works and there's food.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

That map is interesting - Virginia is definitely getting a pass on this one. It's bright and sunny here.  

Good luck to those of you getting bad weather - stay warm and safe!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Snow came down for a couple of hours and then the sun came out and the sidewalks, driveways and roads that had been previously clear are clear once again.  
I haven't been able to find consistent predictions anywhere.  I guess I'll just continue to sit here and watch out the window.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nothing here at all except rain and the wind seems to be picking up some.  We're still under a storm warning calling for 4-8" but I just don't see it. I'm perfectly happy to have this one pass us by. If it doesn't pass us by, then I hope it at least holds off until my husband gets home from work. Otherwise, I turn into a huge ball of worry.  

Deb, I'm nor seeing a consistent forecast either.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

We've had snow here all morning, but not accumulating due to the temperature still be well above freezing. But our forecast is for things to really start sometime later this afternoon, with most of the "damage" being done overnight into tomorrow morning as the temperatures drop and the winds pick up from the north and northeast.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

More snow on the way....Oh no, better sharpen the shovels


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Still snowing here.  Temperature is 33.  This morning the flakes were the biggest I've seen.  It was very strange looking.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nothing accumulating here yet, thanks to the center of the storm tracking about 50 miles further north than expected, keeping the temps above freezing. Predicted accumulation in the Philly area through tomorrow morning is now downgraded to 6" or less. The main problem looks to be the winds, which are expected to gust over 50mph overnight.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I am in MN and am soooo happy we have had sunny skies for the last week or so. It is supposed to get above 30 tomorrow.

Whoo hooo!!! 

Of course we'll have a few more snows, three months of cold weather, and finally get to use sun screen in June.  

Jenna


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> I am in MN and am soooo happy we have had sunny skies for the last week or so. It is supposed to get above 30 tomorrow.
> 
> Whoo hooo!!!
> 
> ...


Is it true what they say, that Minnesota has two seasons, winter and road-construction?


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Pretty much - add in a million mosquitoes and you are right on the money. The roads are really bad right now - huge potholes!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

We're getting wind, not snow. The winds were so strong today that 37 degrees felt like 25. And the winds are supposed to be twice as strong tomorrow!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

It has been snowing here all day, but as others have said, it hasn't stuck to the road surfaces...YAY! I even had to do an emergency run to Walmart this afternoon to replace a broken baby seat. (baby is so accustomed to her bouncy seat and is lost without one) The roads were fine then and still do not look bad tonight.

The overnight they are calling for 45-50 mph wind gusts and heavy snow, so tomorrow may not be as easy for us as today was. Honestly, the kids could have easily gone to school and gotten the whole day in. The system is supposed to wrap up here by noon. Our totals have decreased throughout the day from original predictions but I believe the last I heard was still 12 inches.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Nothing here at all except rain and the wind seems to be picking up some. We're still under a storm warning calling for 4-8" but I just don't see it. I'm perfectly happy to have this one pass us by. If it doesn't pass us by, then I hope it at least holds off until my husband gets home from work. Otherwise, I turn into a huge ball of worry.
> 
> Deb, I'm nor seeing a consistent forecast either.


Yeah, I'd be perfectly happy to let this one pass by. The high winds are bad enough...!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Checking in from Maine. Torrential rain, gale force winds, and the power just went out so we are in candlelight. I suspect no power tonight so we are hunkering down by the gas stove. Stay safe everybody!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Checking in from Maine. Torrential rain, gale force winds, and the power just went out so we are in candlelight. I suspect no power tonight so we are hunkering down by the gas stove. Stay safe everybody!


Stay warm!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Checking in from New Jersey ... I can't see if the dawn broke for the snowstorm between me and NYC ... hmmmmm

Its very pretty!

But at 6 it wasn't snowing and now at 6:35 it is ...

Glad I hand't planned to get to the office today

Shuttle to train ran yesterday AM ... not so much yesterday PM ... my neighbors (of the 3 car wide driveway) came and fetched me home (is it because they like me or because if stranded at the train station no one would have cleared the drive -- I prefer to think the former)

I know what is on my agenda today at some point


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rain and flooding here in Maine but as everyone says, if this had been snow we would have been screwed. Instead all we need to do is wait for the power to come back on. Lots of blue sky this morning.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

OK. . . so I keep promising to post ...

All the pics are here: http://picasaweb.google.com/ROConnor07052/Feb262010#

but heres a pic across my front lawn . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hard to tell with the drifting, but I'd guess about 3 inches here across the Delaware from Philly. Icing and wind is probably the main problem today. Glad I'm going to be able to stay cuddled up at home with my personal warming unit (Noggin, who's lying on my feet right now).


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Richard,

Thanks for posting pictures! That's about what it looks like at my house this morning too. Big drifts, wind blowing, what a mess. My poor pond is completely covered yet again (except the water....have to keep it warmed to a non frozen state till spring). Just when it was completely visible again from the thaw. *sighs* It is still snowing here too. Supposed to stop by noon.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It looks like there may be some heavy duty "pluges" happening when your streets get cleared!  Stay safe everyone.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

76 degrees today in sunny southern California.  SORRY


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It continued to snow all day in NYC.  Schools were closed.  At 10:30 this morning, the local tv stations were in full snow reporting mode.  I heard early this evening that the month of Feb. was a record for amount of snow in Central Park, about 30 inches (don't remember exact figure).  I find this surprising, considering all the snow we've had other years, especially, as I recall, January 1996.

I went out only very briefly to buy a few necessities Thurs. and Fri evenings.  It was very wet and slushy Thurs. evening.  Tonight the sidewalks on 10th were very well shoveled and it was very easy to cross the streets.  Usually there are unshoveled sidewalks for a few days after snowstorms where they were very clear tonight.  It was still snowing lightly while I was out.

Heard that a lot of surburban areas with above-the-ground wiring have had power outages.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

crebel said:


> It looks like there may be some heavy duty "pluges" happening when your streets get cleared! Stay safe everyone.


In a very uncharacteristic way, as the municipal plow made almost impassible pluges, I gave him an exression with my hand. He waved back so he must have MISSED the meaning.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> In a very uncharacteristic way, as the municipal plow made almost impassible pluges, I gave him an exression with my hand. He waved back so he must have MISSED the meaning.


LOL!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

We endedup w/about 20" at our house in upstate NY.  This has been the first big snow here in a couple of yrs if I recall correctly.  Schools were closed Thurs & Fri so can't complain about a 4 day weekend.  Hope everyone is warm and dry.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was crabbing to the doggie over his demands to go for a walk while last night's frost is still hanging around when it's supposed to be in the 60's if he just waited until later .... I forgot about all y'all up in the Land of the Snowpuppies ....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We only got between 7 and 8 inches, with more expected this afternoon.  
I haven't heard of any power outages.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Even with only 1/2" of snow, the snowplow still went down our street and created a minuscule pluge at the end of the driveway. I think the snowplow drivers must be tired of sitting around at the snowplow garage and playing cards, so they decided to go out plowing.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Minimum snowing in Cinci. . . .maybe an inch last night. . . >I think we're driving back today. . .figure to see snow across the mountains. . . . . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Had a light dusting by the time we got up this morning, but that was it. Thank heaven!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

It's sunny today in MN. The snow is melting and falling off the roof (scaring the dog) 

I opened the deck door and stood there for about five minutes letting the sun beat on my face.

Ahhh - vitamin D


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

We got some more snow last night, and it was the perfect kind for building. I built a snowman this afternoon. It was fun to act like a kid for a while.   My dog is scared to death of thing. She won't go to the bathroom in the back yard because of it. I let her sniff around and check it out, but she still doesn't trust the thing.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Was stuck in my driveway for 2hrs Monday morning..... so ready for spring


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just heard they are predicting another two feet of snow....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The sun is shining here, but the piles of snow don't seem to be diminishing.  
One of the techs told me the Farmers Almanac is calling for more snow in March.  
I refuse to think about it.
deb


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

drenee said:


> The sun is shining here, but the piles of snow don't seem to be diminishing.
> One of the techs told me the Farmers Almanac is calling for more snow in March.
> I refuse to think about it.
> deb


I keep hearing that as well. But I bought the FA and I can't find it, at least for my region (3). <shrug>

We had a dusting of snow on Tuesday. Just enough to turn what grass had appeared white again and to cover the dirty stuff. Roads and sidewalks were fine. They say we'll see this bright orb in the sky for the next few days with something wet but not frozen possibly on Wednesday. I think they called it rain?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For whatever it's worth, I just saw the first robin of "spring" while outside with Noggin this afternoon.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Two wrens are building a nest in my back yard and I've been watching them as they go in and out of the birdhouse my husband built and nailed to the tree almost two years ago.  It is a wonderful sight.  Wrens are my favorite birds to watch and I love their songs.  They are sometimes called the "King of the Birds" because of their attitude and beauty.  There are little blue flowers and white ones growing in the dead grass in the front yard.  I know they are weeds, but they are a welcome sight.   We usually get another cold front or two before Easter here in Texas, but I'm enjoying the sunshine while it lasts.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I just heard they are predicting another two feet of snow....


Leslie, where did you find this picture? It looks like it was taken in NYC. LOL.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel for all y'all, I do.  But I must say I'm happy that it's 68 and sunny in North Texas today.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You should feel happy.  I'd be happy if we'd just reach 45 soon.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

nearly in the 70s here. Flowers outside the house are blooming and I'm suffering the allergy attack from hell.
Don't want spring, cuz Dad had promised to take me snowboarding this winter, but...


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I saw a robin yesterday, too. AND the sun was shining today! 
Vegas_Asian, I have awful allergies, too. I feel your pain. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Leslie, where did you find this picture? It looks like it was taken in NYC. LOL.


A friend sent it to me. I suspect it probably is NYC.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Still a few inches of snow in one section of the deck.  

Still over a foot in most of the front yard which doesn't get sunshine for much of the day this time of year.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

We're expecting a very nice few days here in the DC area - low 50's and sunny. DH will be out of the house both days this weekend golfing. Life is good.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The good news: no snow in South Jersey today, temperatures near 50F.

The bad news: up to an inch of rain expected and the wind has been gusting to nearly 50MPH. I just heard a transformer blow nearby and the lights blinked momentarily, and now there's a fire truck blocking the street about a block away, so I'm guessing there's a downed power line. Maybe spring is not all it's cracked up to be?

More good new: My power and DSL are still up, and it's reassuring to know how quickly the fire truck can get here. (The station is only a block away from me.  )


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I hate when it rains hard as it is doing today.  This is 2nd day in a row of rain and more is expected tomorrow.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

You know it's bad when a tree falls in Brooklyn....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> You know it's bad when a tree falls in Brooklyn....


Fortunately I'm a good 2 hours away from Brooklyn (assuming traffic isn't too bad, which is usually a bad assumption).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Most of the snow has disappeared with the latest rains we've been having.  
And the temperature is going to be back up to the mid to high 50s by the end of the week.
Is it too soon to hope that winter not visit us again this season?
deb


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

I found many crocuses in my flowerbeds, and many blooming...so I think spring is here...if I figure out the new phone maybe I'll post a pic.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes!  The high temp today was 62!  We have yellow and purple crocuses just coming up. . . Woo hoo!  Daffodils are sprouting as well. . . . . .


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Proof that spring is coming


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes! The high temp today was 62! We have yellow and purple crocuses just coming up. . . Woo hoo! Daffodils are sprouting as well. . . . . .


Yay! I think spring is finally here. NO MORE SNOW!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This afternoon it was pleasant enough to walk from the church to the Subway sandwich shop. . ._without a coat_


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Yay! I think spring is finally here. NO MORE SNOW!!


I've seen snow-covered crocuses before. 

That being said, it was in the mid 60's here today with clear, sunny skies. I walked up to the store in just my shirt sleeves and it felt great. (Well, actually I had on the whole shirt, not just the sleeves. Pants, too.  )


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's been nice here the past two days.  I doubt that there will be any more snow -- just lots of rain during spring.

I do recall though that in April of 1982 it snowed in April once, here in the New York area.  That was crazy.  I remember this, because I was working for the GM of Ch. 2 . . . he and the news director were in Texas for an affiliates meeting and they were really sorry that they weren't in NY, because the snow coverage on the local news is important and fun.  The newsroom did a great job, nevertheless.  (Who needs management?)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Official forecast high for today is * 71 *.

Woo hoo!

(And same for tomorrow and I'm off work. . . . )


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

'Mornin' from St Louis -- Forecast is for upper 60's today, upper 60's tomorrow, rain and snow on Saturday in honor of the first day of Spring, same for Sunday and then back to the 60's on Monday.  I'd much rather it do the nasty stuff mid-week and leave the weekend good.  Oh, well, before long we'll be complaining about it being too hot!

Great day to all.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm wearing shorts!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I'm wearing shorts!


  And I'm wearing sunglasses....


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a daffodil blooming and the windows are open. Absolutely lovely.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> And I'm wearing sunglasses....


Earlier I was wearing sunglasses AND driving with the top down on the convertible!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey, its warm and let's enjoy it.  But something tells me the snow queen is about to make an appearance.


----------

